# can a yeast infection cause a miscarriage?



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

I have been battling a yeast infection for several months - I have had two miscarriages during that time - I also had two miscarriages in the past while not battling yeast. But i am concerned because I have had breakthrough bleeding after my period and I am wondering if it is realted to yeast. ANyone have any insight? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

just a bump...


----------



## Hopesmommy (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm not sure if yeast infections will cause a miscarriage, but I've read that bacterial vaginosis can. BV can cause itching, discharge and discomfort similar to a yeast infection.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hopesmommy* 
I'm not sure if yeast infections will cause a miscarriage, but I've read that bacterial vaginosis can. BV can cause itching, discharge and discomfort similar to a yeast infection.


Do you know how to tell the diffrence? I am worried about the bleeding - I am figuring it is fromt he yeast - when io had it really bad externally it caused open sores on my vulva - the doc had diagnosed it as yeast that time. I have tried pretty much everything mainstream - and am working on implementing some homeopathic cures and cutting sugars completely out. but i am wondering if the yeast is so bad internally that it has caused open sores on my cervix or uterus like the external yeast did. i am tired of seeing doctors. also, do you happent oknow what the best treatment for bv is?

thanks again.


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

You usually treat BV with a gel called Metrogel...you use it the same way you do a yeast med. It takes about a week but you will feel much better.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks for the info. after looking googling bv - it seems unlikely thats what i have. I am pretty sure it is yeast. does anyone know anything about yeast and infertility? Also, can a really bad yeast infection get into my cervix or uterus and cause sores like an external yeast infection? and then cause bleeding? I am on cd 11 with really light spotting (not usual for me).


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

I would suggest hormone testing, particularly progesterone levels. Hormonal imbalances can make you more prone to yeast and can also increase your risk of miscarriage. Break through bleeding is also a symptom of low progesterone. Hope you find answers soon!


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

arg! this internet connection is sooooo sloooooow! Anyway, just thought I'd share - I asked a nurse friend of my parents' this afternoon, and she is quite certain that yeast doesn't grow into the uterus. I'm sure she doesn't know *everything*, but she does work primarily in well-woman care, so she knows quite a bit. I am somewhat reassured. Also, unless the yeast is irritating your cervix quite a bit, it shouldn't affect a pregnancy. How many weeks were you when you miscarried? I don't have the patience for this connection, nor access to my books here, but you should look up when the cervix becomes "competent", or closes (this would be about when they put the stitch into an "incompetent" cevix during pregnancy), because I would think that cervical irritation before that point wouldn't have too great of an effect. Just a hypothesis.
Also, do you know how to find your cervix? Because if you do, you should be able to feel carefully along it and you would feel any lumps, bumps, sore spots, roughness, etc, etc. If it is nice and smooth, you could feel pretty secure in the knowledge that it doesn't have any sores on it.
Miscarriages and fertility can certainly do a number on a person's confidence in their bodies, as well as cause a woman to question every. single. thing.
Best.
Katia


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staceyshoe* 
I would suggest hormone testing, particularly progesterone levels. Hormonal imbalances can make you more prone to yeast and can also increase your risk of miscarriage. Break through bleeding is also a symptom of low progesterone. Hope you find answers soon!


I did need to take progesterone for my successful 2nd pregancy. but I was on the progesterone for these last two miscarriages as well and it didn;t matter. they were at 10 and 6 weeks. the 10 week miscarriage was probably from a genetic abnormailty and who knows about the 6 weeks one. but i was on progesterone and my levels were fine when checked (after starting the suppositories). Is it possible i may need progesterone just to GET pregnant? I thought that taking progesterone can cause one noet ovulate. so i have always waited (on the advice of my doctor) to take it after i have had a postitive pregnancy test.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *selkat* 
Miscarriages and fertility can certainly do a number on a person's confidence in their bodies, as well as cause a woman to question every. single. thing.
Best.
Katia

f

Katia -

I have more to say, but I had to respond first to this. Thank you. I don't know you, but your words have meant so much to me. So thank you.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *selkat* 
arg! this internet connection is sooooo sloooooow! Anyway, just thought I'd share - I asked a nurse friend of my parents' this afternoon, and she is quite certain that yeast doesn't grow into the uterus. I'm sure she doesn't know *everything*, but she does work primarily in well-woman care, so she knows quite a bit. I am somewhat reassured. Also, unless the yeast is irritating your cervix quite a bit, it shouldn't affect a pregnancy. How many weeks were you when you miscarried? I don't have the patience for this connection, nor access to my books here, but you should look up when the cervix becomes "competent", or closes (this would be about when they put the stitch into an "incompetent" cevix during pregnancy), because I would think that cervical irritation before that point wouldn't have too great of an effect. Just a hypothesis.
Also, do you know how to find your cervix? Because if you do, you should be able to feel carefully along it and you would feel any lumps, bumps, sore spots, roughness, etc, etc. If it is nice and smooth, you could feel pretty secure in the knowledge that it doesn't have any sores on it.
Miscarriages and fertility can certainly do a number on a person's confidence in their bodies, as well as cause a woman to question every. single. thing.
Best.
Katia


I don't think my miscarriages are a result of incompetnt cervix. I am glad you asked your moms friend about the yeast in the uterus. That is reassuring. I hav tried to find my cervix in the past, but I am not sure what I am feeling. I am just wondering where the bleeding is coming from. I really do not want to go to the doctor. The biggest reason being, i have gone som any times in the past regarding fertility and pregnancys and basically, whatever is going to happen, happens








But maybe I need to have my non pregancy hormones tested.

Thanks to everyone who has responded so far. I appreciate all this information.


----------

